# Vallejo rides?



## bob338 (Apr 11, 2005)

hey everybody. i just got my first road bike and am looking for some decent rides in the vallejo area to start training for a century. it seems we're kind of landlocked. you can't get to marin via 37, can't get to napa via 29, and there isn't much of anywhere to go in crockett. 
any suggestions will be appreciated...

oh yeah, here's my new bike...just got it on wednesday...


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Beautiful bike...*

I don't know about Vallejo, but I did encounter some friendly club riders from Benecia over in Napa county a few months ago... can't remember the name of the club though. Then there's the Eagle Cycling Club in Napa. Closest I know of...


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

You can cut across Vallejo to Benicia, then go up the frontage road to Fairfield. Then you can head towards Vacaville, Winters, Davis, Napa or Lake Berryessa.

Assuming you're coming from the bridge, take Sonoma Blvd. north. Right on Lemon to Benicia Road, then right over 80 to the end, which is Columbus Parkway. Go right and follow Columbus to the Benicia State Recreation Area. Should be a bikepath there that runs along to downtown Benicia. East 2nd Street heading north will go over a hill and take you through an industrial park, then will hook up to the frontage road along 680. Go north about 10 miles past 80 and you're in Green Valley. Suisun Valley Road goes all the way to Berryessa and Napa. Or turn right at Mankas Corner, left at Hilborn, and you're connected to the frontage road along 80 that runs to Vacaville. Pleasants Valley Road hooks in and runs north to Winters.

If you need more, send me a private message. I'm an appraiser in the area and am very familiar with most of these roads. Be aware that 680 is a wind tunnel-it can have some very heavy winds. And yes, there is a bike club in Benicia, but I don't think they have much online. 

A better idea if you want to ride in Solano County or Napa might be to load up your bike in the car and drive up. There's a commuter parking lot at 80 and Green Valley Road that might be a good jumping off point.

p.s. Nice bike.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

"A better idea if you want to ride in Solano County or Napa might be to load up your bike in the car and drive up. There's a commuter parking lot at 80 and Green Valley Road that might be a good jumping off point."


Some good advice for sure. Great riding N, NE, and NW of there. Route sheets aplenty.

RedRex.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

From Crocket you can take Crocket Blvd, then head East on Cummings Skyway then Franklin Canyon. Or ride along the river road to and climb McEwen, or continue along the River road past where it's closed to trafic to Martinez. There's lots of roads on the South side of the river.


----------



## rv5869 (Oct 22, 2004)

The Benicia Bike Club has their own website, you can also meet them at the Benicia entrance of the park at 0800 every Sat. & Sun. The club has other rides that meet at diferant places and times during the week. There are loops that will get you into Napa and over the bridge into Martinez and beyond. BTW nice bike.


----------



## bob338 (Apr 11, 2005)

*thanks everyone!*

thanks for the responses. i have lived up here for four years and am just getting used to it. i'll try to get over to benicia this weekend...


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Join us This Weekend!*

I am a member of the Benicia Bike Club. It would be great if you could join us on Saturday and/or Sunday (starting at Benicia State Park at 8:00). We have several members who live in Vallejo and cycle to the Park for the rides. I will look for you on both days and introduce you to the members present. Both are no-drop rides using regroups to keep together. Here's a narrative of the rides on Saturday and Sunday. The ride milage and total ascent are listed on our Yahoo website http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Benicia_Bicycle_Club/ Other information about the Club is listed in the BBC website http://www.gbvilla.cnc.net/BBCHomepage.htm .

On Saturday we head north, traveling through Benicia, along Lopes Road, Green Valley Road, Rockville Road, and stop for a snack at the Valley Cafe in Rockville. From there, some will return to Benicia and others will continue. Those continuing on will head north along Suisun Valley Road through Gordon Valley (via Manka's Corner) and regroup at Wooden Valley Cross. From there some will return to Benicia via Wooden Valley Road(S) and others will continue. Those continuing will take Wooden Valley Road(N) and some will go left on 121, climbing Mt George, then return to Benicia via Napa. Others will go right on 121, right again on 128 at Moskovite Corner, past Berryessa, and return via Pleasants Valley Road.

On Sunday we go over the Zampa Bridge via Benicia Road, Laurel, and Magazine. Then we take Cummins Skyway to Franklin Canyon Road and regroup at Alhambra Road. From there some will turn left, snack at the Starbucks in downtown Martinez and return to Benicia via Scenic Drive. Those continuing will turn right, take Alhambra Valley Road to Bear Creek Road, do the Three Bears climb, take San Pablo Dam Road to Pinole and have lunch there. Some will return to Benicia via San Pablo Ave through Rodeo. Others will take Pinole Valley Road and Castro Ranch Road back to Alhambra Valley Road, reversing the trip out.

I'll look for your new Litespeed. I will be on either a black or pink Cannondale (both unique to the Club). See you there!


----------



## bob338 (Apr 11, 2005)

*maybe next week*



Bill70J said:


> I am a member of the Benicia Bike Club. It would be great if you could join us on Saturday and/or Sunday (starting at Benicia State Park at 8:00). We have several members who live in Vallejo and cycle to the Park for the rides. I will look for you on both days and introduce you to the members present. Both are no-drop rides using regroups to keep together. Here's a narrative of the rides on Saturday and Sunday. The ride milage and total ascent are listed on our Yahoo website http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Benicia_Bicycle_Club/ Other information about the Club is listed in the BBC website http://www.gbvilla.cnc.net/BBCHomepage.htm .
> 
> On Saturday we head north, traveling through Benicia, along Lopes Road, Green Valley Road, Rockville Road, and stop for a snack at the Valley Cafe in Rockville. From there, some will return to Benicia and others will continue. Those continuing on will head north along Suisun Valley Road through Gordon Valley (via Manka's Corner) and regroup at Wooden Valley Cross. From there some will return to Benicia via Wooden Valley Road(S) and others will continue. Those continuing will take Wooden Valley Road(N) and some will go left on 121, climbing Mt George, then return to Benicia via Napa. Others will go right on 121, right again on 128 at Moskovite Corner, past Berryessa, and return via Pleasants Valley Road.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply, but i am not able to get over there this weekend. i did a few laps around downtown vallejo though. i will try to get out next week.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Great!*

We'll look for you. I will be riding the Summer Solstice this weekend, but have alerted others to look for you, if you elect to join us on Sat and/or Sun.


----------

